# PhD Salaries in Dubai



## Lavan (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi there,

I am a Canadian professional with PhD qualification in Telecommunications. Currently working with a company in the UK but seeking opportunities in Dubai (with the industry not the academia). I couldn't find a single reference on the web about the pay scale (salary plus benefits) for people with similar qualifiations and expertise.

Any advice on this will be highly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Lavan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a Canadian professional with PhD qualification in Telecommunications. Currently working with a company in the UK but seeking opportunities in Dubai (with the industry not the academia). I couldn't find a single reference on the web about the pay scale (salary plus benefits) for people with similar qualifiations and expertise.
> 
> ...


I think you will find that in Industry what matters is the experience rather than the qualifications. i know people with a bachelors degree earning more than those with a phd because of their experience. If you have good industrial experience plus the qualificaitons then that will work in your favour but only slightly. In academia it is different of course and a phd will mean a higher pay.

The problem with telecoms is that the market is awash with very experienced people who are looking for jobs due to the recession.


----------



## Lavan (Aug 12, 2009)

basimoli said:


> I think you will find that in Industry what matters is the experience rather than the qualifications. i know people with a bachelors degree earning more than those with a phd because of their experience. If you have good industrial experience plus the qualificaitons then that will work in your favour but only slightly. In academia it is different of course and a phd will mean a higher pay.
> 
> The problem with telecoms is that the market is awash with very experienced people who are looking for jobs due to the recession.


Thanks basimoli for the info. I was told, however, that the "Dr." title is worthy in Dubai specially when working in the industry as very few PhD holders dare to take the challenge of doing so and abandoning the job security and ease when working with the Academia. Any enlightenment on this?


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Lavan said:


> Thanks basimoli for the info. I was told, however, that the "Dr." title is worthy in Dubai specially when working in the industry as very few PhD holders dare to take the challenge of doing so and abandoning the job security and ease when working with the Academia. Any enlightenment on this?


My personal experience is that Industry values people with industrial background. A PhD holder would be preferred to one with lower academic qualifications only if they have similar experience. In academia however it is quite strange in that they do not value industrial experience much and go after academics with high publication rate (obviously with the aim of raising their research profile). I have seen very solid PhD holders from industry being rejected for academic jobs becasue of the lack of publications. I know this is true in most engineering subjects. But since you seem to be of an industrial background then that should not be a problem for you, the only issue is whether there are any jobs in telecom at the moment , I am not sure there are. Try Etisalat as they have employed a number of PhD holders in the past.


----------

